# Favorite Chefs



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

Who ranks top 3 in your chef of all time list?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll go first!
No. 1 on my list is *ME!!!*   (really, it's true!)

No. 2 without a doubt would be the late, great, Jean Louis Palladin.

Everyone else is tied for No. 3

Seriously I like all the chefs that have made a name for themselves. I especially am fond of Ewald Notter and Jacques and Stanton Ho.

And all the great Chefs that graced the Washington, D.C. area in the late 70's and 80's. Gaby Aubouin, Jean Louis, Yannick Cam etc.

There are a thousand chefs of all nations that have influenced me over the years from the most famous to the lesser well known chefs like our own Cape Chef and Momoreg that influence me.

So like I said, everyone else is tied for #3!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Wow I'm No. 3? <DEEPBOW>  Thank you!

Still thinking about the top 3...

Kuan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Just for the nice compliment, I'll rate Chrose as #1!

 

#2 and #3 I can't even begin to answer. There are so many great chefs, then there are equally talented pastry chefs and bakers. And then do I choose only chefs whose food I've tasted? Or those whom I know have a wealth of food knowledge? Or those who are pioneers/innovators? 

I just can't decide!!:crazy:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

This is indeed a hard question to answer.

In my early days in the buisness I admired Andre Soltner,Fredy Girardet and F.Point.

They still rank as some of my top innovators and culinarians.

Later came Madeleine Kammen and Alice Waters.

I admire Gray Kunz and have unending admiration for Jean Louis Pallidan.

The most inspiration I get is from my cooks, if you listen you will learn.

On this site I have learned from so many it's amazing........

Pure skill and technique,balanced with wit and a sence of humor from chefs like Chrose,Kuan and Greg.

Maturaty beyond his years by Jim, Mycoligy from Shroomgirl,unabashed energy and insight by Suzanne,incredible and deep knowelage of all things historical to food from Athenaues.

Panini, Momoreg,M.Brown and Wendy have been kind enough to teach me the finer side of desserts (and much more)

Oh....Pongi to!!!!

To all things Italian  it's a blessing to have her here also.

I look up to Peachcreek for his nuts and bolts approach to the biz..buffered with a good dose of reality and levitey.

What was the question again?

:chef:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

What a great, albeit difficult, question. I started to come up with the answer in my head, but realized my rankings would be different depending on my mood, and what cuisine "struck my fancy" at the time. There are so many greats out there. Pierre Franey, no discussion of serious food in America is complete without him, Larry Forgione, and Alice Waters (and a host of others) that helped create, define, and rediscover American Cuisine. Julia Child (though maybe not technically a chef) who help make Fine cuisine accessible to the masses. Jacque Torres, for helping to elevate the art of pastries to the status it deserves. Then there are all the unknown chefs out there that I have worked with. Many, great in their own right. And I too cannot forget all the wonderful chefs where on Cheftalk. Each one a wonderful chef in his/her own right. The accumulated knowledge of all the chefs here is awe-inspiring.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Having just been praised for my wit by cape chef, I find myself at a loss for words! Had I been as gracious as momoreg, I would have returned the gesture and placed chrose at #1 as well, but then no one else is deserving of a lesser spot. I'm #3, the cape chef, or fearless leader Nicko, and everyone else on this board at #1. Call me later for #2! 

Humbly...

Kuan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

That's like asking what is one's three favorite foods or wines!!??

Not having the privilege of being trained by, or worked beside, the best (like Cape Chef and many others here); nor laying claim to anything approaching recognized talents; I will pay homage to the woman who inspired me to use the raw knowledge I got at home: Julia Child. Although my mom and grandmother imparted their fundamental skills and sensibilities to me, it was Julia who awoke the culinary enthusiasm I treasure in my life now. Without her inspiration I would not have sought out this community or met such fantastic people. :chef:


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Julia Child...for the trail blazing.

Mario Batali...for his sheer Italianness and his obvious love of cooking.

Anyone who ever ran _Windows on the World_... because it was always so much better than the critics claimed.


----------



## jonny utah (Oct 29, 2002)

Very hard question Thomas Keller is top of the list def no#1. No#2 even harder Marco Pierre White in his day no#3 Chef Nobu god there is so many, Heston Blumenthal at the minute is doing amazing food, Ell Bulli in Spain too. No can i change my list just to hard. Happy cooking


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

And the dish washer and everyone around me at work. Thats my inspiration. Those of you who admire these TV chefs are kidding yourselves. (really) Don't you ever wonder where they get all thier info, research teams of course! You don't think they come up with this stuff on thier own, do you? OHHHHHH!!!!! Was I ranting. I'm just mad cause I don't have my own show.   No, really though, I admire Alice Waters (very aclectic women and chef). But my all time favorite chef would have to be.................?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Defending my choices...

1. _Julia Child_. Yes, she had a TV show but she learned to cook in France and earned her stripes numerous times. I also cited her for "trailblazing" which in and of itself deserves a great deal of respect - she truly put cooking on the mainstream map.

2. _Mario Batali_. Yes, he has a cooking show. But I've actually eaten at a restaurant he owned in New York City called _Po._ It was on a really small, winding street in lower Manhattan or SOHO. I have the matchbook someplace...LOL. The place was TINY. Our party's reservation was for very early because it was after work - but when we left (full of incredible food and wine), it was a standing room only wait. As for his sources of research - the guy knows every nook and cranny of Italy (and believe me, there is no shortage of nooks and/or crannies).

3. As for _Windows on the World_, I was one of the lucky people to have experienced this place on a pretty regular basis, both for business and personal dinners. Like I said, it was always better than the critics claimed. I downright _mourned_ for the restaurant when it was destroyed.


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

Man, you are the smartest man I know! I think that it's all good to have inspiration from famous people, BUT in my experiences all of the best influences have been the people I have worked with. A local guy that has owned and operated successful restaurants/bussiness is way more of a hero to me then someone I have never met, and or worked with! My favorite chef right now is----------------------------->Peter Selaya a local guy that has just been around for ever. He may not be Julia Child, but I bet you, if any of us went up to him and tried to have a conversation he would love it! The man has so much good experience and is such a nice guy it amazes me. That is a desirable attribute in a chef to me! My $.02!


----------



## fyfas (Jul 12, 2001)

Ann Rosenzweig in Manhattan has always been a personal favorite. In one of her earlier restaurants she was known for (created ?) the Lobster Club Sandwich which was quickly adapted by several others.

I hesitate to "rank" people and talented as she is, she surely is NOT in the same league as, say, Thomas Keller of The French Laundry. Still, very good and a favorite.


----------



## coqui (Nov 16, 2002)

This one is very difficult... but I will answer from my heart


#1 Jean Louis Palladin...with whom I had the pleasure to work during my college years in Washington D.C... Someone that taught me a lot and made me laugh...and made me mad.

#2 Juan Mari Arzak.. For his vision and development of the Nueva Cocina Espanola,and so much more.

#3 Koldo Royo; Mallorca, Spain ... For his unending imagination, and creativity. Also for the opportunity he has given so many new chefs and for being a wonderful human being that remind us every day that we are cooks before we are chefs.

Then again you only asked for three... tough one!!!


Good question,

Coqui


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

My good friend Christopher Koetke(formerly of Les Nomades in Chicago and now a top instructor at Kendal College) is by far one of the greatest Chefs I have ever know and had the pleasure to work with. His humility and love for excellent food has continued to amaze me over the years.

From the celebrity arean I would have to pick Freddy Girardet, and Mark Verra.


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

I for one am suprised nobody said Martin Yan. Okay well he is really funny. Actually I just credit him with my earliest interests in professional cooking. As far as culinary ability it would be absolutely impossible to rank chefs. You would only pick people you know personally or that have obtained some type of celebrity. The #1,2, or 3 could be some chef in Cambodia, we would never know.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Ok. Since I wouldn't flat-out name a chef on this site I'll just tel you in a roundabout way who's my favorite. My "Basics" (or "Skills" if you're into CIA lingo) instructor. I know you may not know of him but he's phenomenal in the kitchen. His knife skills even served him well enough to win over an ACF Certified Master Chef in competition. Since my instructor (at the local CC) was pitted against the CMC (instructor at the Art Institute) it, to me felt like one of those "My dad can beat you dad" situations.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Ok , Ill admit it . my three favorite chefs are ( Drumroll ) 
ME , MYSELF , AND I ............
Remember , its ok to trust in allah , but still tie your camel ..........................


----------



## rachaelle09 (Jan 6, 2009)

no sirreee, Sir Iv worked with my Husband as he is a chef and I KNOW for a Fact, CHef Robert Irvines IS A real chef also.Anthony Bordain is too, BUT he has a bit of an attitude, on tv..


----------



## rachaelle09 (Jan 6, 2009)

hi! I would have as my TOP # 3 My Husband is #1 #2 is Chef Robert Irvine #3 is Michael Chiarello,these are my top 3. I cant even,as a Prep cook,begin to aspire to the level as you all are.Maybe someday? You CHefs are great!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

1 Rachel Ray
2 Jamie Oliver
3 Cat Cora

Oh, wait you asked about the BEST chefs, never mind.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

must have been a reason why I ignored this thread in 2002.....think think think.....nope still not solidifying in grey matter


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Andre Soltner, A Escoffier, Ernest Meir


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

First would definitely be Thomas Keller. The guy looks so calm, and his food is simply amazing.

Second would be Masaharu Morimoto, simply because you can see the playfulness in his food. It is easy to see his personality through the food.

Third, Anthony Bourdain. He tells it how it is, and can eat everything without hesitation (duck foetus!!??).


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

I love that only one person listed Adria. Innovative, yes. World's best Chef, maybe not.
Give me someone who can take all the nasty bits as Bourdain calls them and turn them into something truly sublime, and I'll show you the world's best Chef.
1. I love Bourdain because of and not in spite of his attitude, and his true love of local, traditional peasant food made with a five generation old recipe, and possible cooking vessel. I also love his celebration of what food is all about, tradition, culture, hospitality and love.
2. Michele Bras for the sheer beauty of his presentations.
3. Eric Ripert for the beautiful refinement he brings to otherwise rustic French country fare.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

living chefs only, and in no particular order: eric ripert, grant achatz, thomas keller, daniel boulud... i used to really dig marco pierre white, and ramsay as well... i dont really consider anthony bourdain a chef anymore, hes more of a writer with a background in cooking now. however he used to be one of my favourites. two chefs ive always admired and respected for doing something new but never really were my favourite were/are ferra adrian, and wiley dufresne. 

lastly, i hope to be on someones list of favourites in the near future...


----------



## cookingangry (Mar 28, 2008)

I hear you on wanting to be on somebody's list one day... though it won't be "near" future for me. I have a long way to go.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

same here, although i would love for it to happen overnight, history tells me its going to be a long way from here before that happends.


----------



## chefallen (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok I know I am going to get crap for this but I don't care.

Even though she says she is not a chef, only a cook. I still say she's a chef and she is one of my top 3:

Rachel Ray
(shut up, quit laughing i like her)

Ok my second is the executive chef for Willow Valley Resorts, in PA:

Chef Chad Jajczyk

And my third but nowhere the least. He was formally of the Savoy and is now the the Director of the culinary program at York Technical Institute in PA:

Chef Robert Poulton

Ok those are my top three, just don't tell my Momma or my Pops I didn't include them; I would never hear the end of it.





(GREAT!! I had my wife proof read this and she says what about me?! I can boil water like nobody's business)


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm still a bit new to the scene and learning who all the good chefs are so cut me some slack if this is a bad list.

1. Dan Barber

2. Thomas Keller

3. Massimo Bottura


----------



## rbrad (Apr 29, 2011)

#1 Norman Van Aken

#2 Keith Floyd

#3 Gareth Blackstock


----------



## jroliveri (Jan 10, 2016)

wesgraham said:


> I'm still a bit new to the scene and learning who all the good chefs are so cut me some slack if this is a bad list.
> 
> 1. Dan Barber
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about that, it's about who YOUR favorite chef is!

I would say:
#1 Sean Brock

#2 Massimo Bottura

#3 Dan Barber and the likes.

I really like that we have a lot of new chefs pushing for better food quality then the mass produced garbage that is all around us today.


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes, I've noticed that. There is a lot of chefs turning away from all the crap processed foods.


----------

